# Lionel Prewar and Postwar Engine ~ Tender Guide



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

I am posting this guide to help anyone who has a question, as to which tender belongs with which steam engine from the Postwar Era.

I thought that I would post these pages of all the Postwar Lionel Steam Engines and what Tender goes with the appropriate engine. This list was compiled by John A. Grams and was listed in another magazine in the early 2000's, so credit is to his original posting, and not mine. I did go through the complete list, and did find a few errors/omissions, that I corrected, to make this a complete listing. I used many books/catalogues to verify everything, to make the corrections.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks for posting. I've seen variations of this on the web from time to time, but not this complete a list.

I've taken the liberty of converting it to a smaller searchable PDF document below: :smokin:

View attachment LPWT001.pdf


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Bob, Thanks for the PDF conversion. This way, anyone who wants to download and print it out, has either option. I found this quite a while ago, and found a couple of errors, and 1 omission, that I corrected from all the books I have. I have 3 Doyle books on Postwar, Prewar, and Postwar sets, plus the Guide to Promotional sets, that I used to check for correctness. The original list was in Sept. 2001 issue of CTT, written by John A. Grams, who was also Ray L. Plummer (pseudonym he used for other articles in CTT). He died back in 2011.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

teledoc said:


> Bob, Thanks for the PDF conversion. This way, anyone who wants to download and print it out, has either option. I found this quite a while ago, and found a couple of errors, and 1 omission, that I corrected from all the books I have. I have 3 Doyle books on Postwar, Prewar, and Postwar sets, plus the Guide to Promotional sets, that I used to check for correctness. The original list was in Sept. 2001 issue of CTT, written by John A. Grams, who was also Ray L. Plummer (pseudonym he used for other articles in CTT). He died back in 2011.


He died? I was wondering about what happened to his column. Though I stopped buying CTT magazines a years ago. 
What happened to him?

I wish they would list tenders separately with the rarity and prices in the guide books.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Ed, The July 2011 issue of CTT had an article titled "John Grams Rmembered", page 19, which went into some detail about how he started writing for CTT and also adding an alter ego of Ray L Plummer (Rail Plumber). He passed March 14, 2011. 

About having a list of Tenders all by themselves would be an excellent addition. I agree whole heartedly on that subject. It seems that the 2426W is one of the premier tenders to have, but it would be nice to have some kind of a guide to rarity of various tenders.


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*tenders*

Kenney,teledoc-the rest of the fellas. I thank you,the new fellers will ,too.I`ve often wondered about some of the tenders I pick up.

Thanks a bunch,keep up the good work.:smilie_daumenpos:

Never too old to learn,sanepilot:appl:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Great info for a thread. Thanks for posting, Doc.



big ed said:


> I wish they would list tenders separately with the rarity and prices in the guide books.


Amen to that, Ed!

TJ


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Here's another (likely very similar) version of the Postwar Loco/Tender list:

And, here's a PREWAR list, too:


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

According to the notation at the bottom of TJ's PDF it originated from the same CCT article by John A Gram It was simply reformatted with credit given to John Gram and copyright permission from CCT.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Thank for the update on the prewar list, as to the origin. If the info is available for users of this forum, it makes it easy to check what belongs to what engine.


----------



## apoc444 (Jan 28, 2013)

have you guys seen this one? hope it helps
http://www.tandem-associates.com/lionel/lionel_trains_master_index.htm


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Tandem is a fabulous postwar resource. Their index reference is broken into loco/car/accessory category, too.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Although the previous posts with the images (jpeg/pdf) can be printed out for personal use, there are other sources to match up Engine-Tender combinations. Here are other places, or sources:

www.postwarlionel.com

www.tandem-associates.com

Standard Catalog of Lionel Trains 1900-1942, by David Doyle

Standard Catalog of Lionel Trains 1945-1969 by David Doyle

Standard Catalog of Lionel Train Sets 1945-1969

Authoritative Guide to Lionel Promotional Outfits 1960-1969 by John W. Schmid

With these sources, there should be no question, as to which tender belongs with which engine.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

I have both the "Postwar & Prewar Engine~Tender guides" in Microsoft Excel, and can email it to anyone who would like to get either or both, for your own personal use. If so, contact me by Private Message, to exchange email addresses, to be able to send the files. The file extension of .xls, from Excel is not an acceptable format as an attachment. IF you check through this complete thread, both have been posted, for anyone's viewing, but I thought that if anyone wanted it in Excel, the offer is there.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks, Doc ... PM on the way.

TJ


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Hey tj, anyway to put this info into a sticky on the o scale page? Maybe in one of the existing ones? I know when I need it ill never find it. 

Btw , great job on the lists! I've needed this info in the past and it was time consuming to get. Especially when you don't know were to look!


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

SJM--If you have MS EXCEL on your computer, and you want the files, I can email them to you, so you can look at it anytime in EXCEL. Just send me a private message with your email address, and I can send it to you. I already sent the files to TJ, via email. With private message, your email won't be broadcast to the world.

Teledoc


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm off to work, but I'll try to add a link to the thread in one of our O find-it stickies tonight.

TJ


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I added a link/reference of this thread (and the Postwar Car Number Scheme thread) to the O Information sticky thread.

TJ


----------



## emailcmd (Sep 4, 2016)

Hello, and Thank you for your doc "Prewar Loco/Tender list", very interesting, I would have a question please : 
I have a very nice OO gauge New York Central 4-6-4 Hudson 5342 (on the cab) Locomotive engine 001E (001E-246 precisely) and tender 001T (001T-5 precisely) and freight cars : why I can not find always any informations/details about my Lionel Engine/locomotive ? Is it because mine is 00 Gauge and infomations of your doc about 0 gauge only ??
I was said my set was around 1938 or 1939, but really I have many difficulties to get information, shall you be abble to help me I thank you very much


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

For basic information you can find them in the 39 thru 1941 Lionel catalogs.
Four types two and three rail with and without whistle.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

emailcmd said:


> Hello, and Thank you for your doc "Prewar Loco/Tender list", very interesting, I would have a question please :
> I have a very nice OO gauge New York Central 4-6-4 Hudson 5342 (on the cab) Locomotive engine 001E (001E-246 precisely) and tender 001T (001T-5 precisely) and freight cars : why I can not find always any informations/details about my Lionel Engine/locomotive ? Is it because mine is 00 Gauge and infomations of your doc about 0 gauge only ??
> I was said my set was around 1938 or 1939, but really I have many difficulties to get information, shall you be abble to help me I thank you very much


Teldoc the original poster, passed away little over a year ago now.
He might have known.


----------



## emailcmd (Sep 4, 2016)

if there is possibility to get the front photo of the good Lionel catalog promoting OO gaughe with the Hudson 001 (5342 on the cab), you sait 1940 (?) that would be very nice


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I have a service disc that has selected catalogs. You may want to search for one. Prewar catalogs are at a premium. All of them have the year on the front. 1939 is red, 1940 has three gold stars. 1941 has Lionel in big yellow . blue background, across the top are white stars below two red and one white stripe.

All catalogs have O gage with 00 in the back after 072 engines.


----------



## emailcmd (Sep 4, 2016)

Thanks yes I found catalogs 1938 and also 1939 talking about OO gauge, very nice.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Lionel 00 gage is rare, especially the prewar. Normally I only see OO or HO from the seventies.
Wiht that said enjoy it!


----------



## emailcmd (Sep 4, 2016)

yes I saw that Lionel ended the OO Gaucge production in1942 ...


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Just seeing your question, Emailcmd. The Standard Catalog of Lionel Trains 1900 to 1942 has a nice section on Lionel OO. (The tender guide was just for O.) The 4-6-4 was produced in 1938 and 1939 in 4 versions: two than ran on 3-rail track (with center pickups), and two that ran on 2-rail track. Each track style was offered in two versions: more expensive with more detailed trim on loco and tender; and cheaper version with less detailed trim on loco and tender. Tenders came with and without a whistle. The cited book has a bit more detail, including subtle variants between the models. A nice matched set ... worth several hundred in good condition. Enjoy!


----------

